# Missing my girl, Elsa



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

It's was 2 years ago today that I lost my girl. Our time was way too short.
I miss you Elsa. You will always be my special girl.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel. It will be two years on the 17th since I lost Shadow. Still extremely hard for me!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Elsa was a beautiful girl ..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

It never gets any easier, does it? And yet, I go and get another one or two.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm coming up on a two year anniversary. I',m sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry Tory. She was a beautiful girl.  It sucks, you never stop missing them. Hug Bear super tight!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bear GSD I think that every dog fills a different place in your heart. I understand how hard it is to lose these beautiful and loyal family members. We lost our girl 15 months ago and while Chevy and Thunder are making their own way in my heart Daisy 's place is still there. Take care.
Maggi


----------

